# ChicagoVPS Offers Shooters Targets



## drmike (Mar 3, 2014)

Show your support... can be used any way you please....  They said it...

Time to order some and take them shooting.


ChicagoVPS Sticker (969 Available)
Show your support with a ChicagoVPS Logo sticker! Can be used any way you please.


3" x 3" Sticker.
Price includes postage ( US and CA ONLY! )


#WINNING


$1.50 USD One Time
Can find those over in their products...


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Mar 3, 2014)

drmike said:


> Show your support... can be used any way you please....  They said it...
> 
> Time to order some and take them shooting.
> 
> ...



Ah, I remember seeing those before. Might just have to get one for myself:

*#WINNING*​


----------



## shovenose (Mar 3, 2014)

Ordered one at some point just to have their address in case all hell broke lose. Proceeded to lose the envelope :/


----------



## Nett (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeah, just buy some and stick outside CC's office.

Oh wait....They don't do international shipping.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 3, 2014)

It doesn't reflect very positively that you'd label them as 'shooting targets', and doesn't help with the idea that some have that this place is a anti-CC slam fest...

Jus'ayin


----------



## BrianHarrison (Mar 3, 2014)

shovenose said:


> Ordered one at some point just to have their address in case all hell broke lose.


Not a bad idea


----------



## jarland (Mar 3, 2014)

MannDude said:


> It doesn't reflect very positively that you'd label them as 'shooting targets', and doesn't help with the idea that some have that this place is a anti-CC slam fest...
> 
> 
> Jus'ayin


Some people have willingly shoved sticks in places that the rest of us would prefer not to but that's really their own problem 

I'm always down for a new target that isn't a formerly alcohol containing bottle


----------



## HaitiBrother (Mar 3, 2014)

I can't decide if I should use a CZ858 or just a simple 357. Mag


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm somewhat surprised nobody has mentioned the more malicious option of placing said stickers onto random vehicles.  In places the owner would surely notice.


----------



## manacit (Mar 3, 2014)

I just bought 5, candid shots of some in odd places will commence when (if) I get some.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 3, 2014)

jarland said:


> THIS USER IS BEING IGNORED BECAUSE HE FAILED TO KISS SPIRIT'S ASS


----------



## drmike (Mar 3, 2014)

What happened @jarland and @DomainBop  ?


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 3, 2014)

And for their next advertising exercise...


----------



## drmike (Mar 3, 2014)

But if they did that promo... They'd have to be cheap condoms that tear easily, fit poorly and are made for those with inadequate ahhh parts...  and they surely would bundle it with a little blue pill with it.  They'd call it the jerk is off pack.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Mar 3, 2014)

I would be truly surprised if they were aware of the function of those, raindog


----------



## bzImage (Mar 3, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> I would be truly surprised if they were aware of the function of those, raindog


Now I understand why they are a failed abortion.


----------



## Nett (Mar 3, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> And for their next advertising exercise...



http://www. *V*ulval*P*ain*S*ociety.org/*VPS*/index.php/personal-experiences (VPS in Chicago lol)


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 3, 2014)

I actually posted that on LET when CVPS first started.  That was before Chris acquired his "Charlie Sheen from three years ago is so cool!" persona...the window was pretty short...


----------



## joepie91 (Mar 4, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> And for their next advertising exercise...


For people who got fucked by ChicagoVPS?


----------

